# Is quartzlock 2 coverage estimate accurate? First-time user.



## geoffhazel (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm using Quartzlock 2 for the first time on a tile backsplash. 1/2 x 1/2 mixed stone and glass tiles. 
Anyway, my Interior designer wife decided on the tile and grout and bought a 9 lb bucket for about 18 sq ft of this tile.
The instructions indicate the bucket should be good for 32 sq ft of 1x1 tile at 1/16" joint. I've got the 1/16" but at 1/2 x 1/2 I will use twice as much grout per square foot so I'm pushing it, to be sure. The store she buys at isn't open tomorrow so I can't get more, and I'm wondering if anyone has experience with how accurate the package coverage figures are?

Also regarding installation, some of the squares are a bit higher than their neighbors which worries me. As I work to pull the grout off the tiles, my float is gonna hang up for sure on the proud ones, and leave a coating on the low ones. Not only is the coating harder to get off, it wastes grout if you wipe it off vs. scraping it off.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

It's pretty close. If you run out its is color matched one bucket is the same as the next so there will be no difference between the two.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

There estimates are pret close based on zero waste. Your gonna get a lot stuck between the difference in height of the tiles and your def gonna have fun trying to wipe them out without over working the grout. Read the guide Angus wrote for the application of the grout. It's in the tiling section as I sticky I think. It will def be worth reading if you never had expericance with the product.

The link is below for the instructions from Angus.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/urethane-grout-installation-tidbits-95592/


----------



## geoffhazel (Mar 24, 2013)

yeah, I read Angus's tips and tricks already. I think I might have to jury-rig some little tiny scraper to get those low tiles clean, one at a time. And worse case is we run out and have to come back Monday. At least we can save the 8 lbs of the second 9 if we have to buy more. I have a small test piece here at the house and will see if the tile needs sealing or not on that before I head over to the job.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

They look like travertine tiles, use a good penetration sealer BEFORE you grout. The grout itself should not be sealed.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

I think you have plenty,for 75 sq.ft of similar mosaics,I bought two buckets of 18 lbs.and one half bucket was leftover. Even your mosaics are smaller squares still will be enough.


----------



## geoffhazel (Mar 24, 2013)

*experiment results*

I took a scrap of tile 5" x 10" and glued it to a scrap of sheetrock at home tonight. Mixed up the grout and grouted half the scrap. It leveled nicely, even with the "higher" squares. It scraped off all the tiles and left a level grout line. I wiped it down right away with a wrung out sponge and then a wrung out microfiber cloth. 
I DO notice some very fine scratches on the clear glass tiles if I hold it quite right and compare it to the virgin tiles. I don't think it's bad enough to not go ahead. I also notice on some of the "frosted glass" tiles some "smears" that are either residual grout urethane OR some damage like scratching from the tile. 
I didn't notice any ill effects from not sealing the tile.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just start out slow and you'll be fine. I think the instructions say every 5 square feet you should stop and wipe but I wouldn't go much more than a linear foot with that micro-mosaic. There's no prize for pushing the dry times but there is a hell of a penalty.

I've found that the calculator is really accurate. There is almost no waste. I've over ordered when it was really close rather than risk a long delay and a trip back but I wouldn't do it for my house.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

geoffhazel said:


> I took a scrap of tile 5" x 10" and glued it to a scrap of sheetrock at home tonight. Mixed up the grout and grouted half the scrap. It leveled nicely, even with the "higher" squares. It scraped off all the tiles and left a level grout line. I wiped it down right away with a wrung out sponge and then a wrung out microfiber cloth.
> I DO notice some very fine scratches on the clear glass tiles if I hold it quite right and compare it to the virgin tiles. I don't think it's bad enough to not go ahead. I also notice on some of the "frosted glass" tiles some "smears" that are either residual grout urethane OR some damage like scratching from the tile.
> I didn't notice any ill effects from not sealing the tile.


opps..:blush:.I missed the glass mosaic part....To avoid scratches, where glass involved, I prefer Dimensions (formerly aka StarGlass Quartlock) it has glass bead aggregate with same formula. mo moniee:shaun:


----------



## geoffhazel (Mar 24, 2013)

*finished! Had enough*

Well, there was just enough with a little bit left over, a ball a little larger than a golf ball -- which is all I needed!
I found that it wiped clean pretty easily as long as I didn't let it sit too long. I moved along at 12-18" lineal for each batch.
It seems like it keeps shedding "sand" (the aggregate) for a while, so at some point you just have to quit wiping and let it harden.

I found some of my outlet screws were now too short and had to get some longer ones. I also decided to get new outlet cover screws, but either someone put Almond screws in the Ivory bin, or I pulled screws out of the wrong bin without paying attention. At any rate, I didn't get the right plate screws :sad:

I'm pretty happy for the most part, and would use this grout again. Having leftovers that don't get hard right away is a huge plus.


----------

